# What types of cichlids are these?



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I know what they are but just wanted to see what you guys say.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol i can tell you african of some sort. Mbuna maybe *i'm horrible horrible at IDing africans. I can do the Dwarfs though *


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

haha, there's so many cichlids. it's so hard to tell. one of my friends guessed maybe kenyi?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

like I said, IDK lol.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

hah, well thanks anyway


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I know that the yellow one is called an Electric Yellow something or another.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay so I know that two of them are Kenyi. The first one seems to be a female maybe, and the third one is a male. The middle one might be an albino one maybe?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Electric blue cichlid, maybe an albino peacock cichlid, and a yellow lab cichlid. That's what they look like to me


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I still say the first is a female kenyi, second is an albino kenyi, third is a male kenyi. http://www.aquariumlife.net/profile-images/kenyi-lg.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

1st is a female kenyi and 3rd looks like a male kenyi.....the 2nd might be an albino variant.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agree about the female Kenyi (metriaclima lombardoi). The yellow one looks too elongated to be her male, maybe a labidochromis cereleus (Yellow lab). The albino is also very long, torpedo shaped. Are they very small?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

EMC7 is right....it does look like a yellow lab.....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm gonna call it a yellow lab. lol. And ya, they're only about 1.5 inches, the blue one might be 2 in.

They're eating my neons. Jerks...


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

That is a cichlid for ya.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yea ima agree...
mbuna, albino peacock,yellow lab


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

The first is obviously a female kenyi, the second, how can u not tell, is a snow white scolofi, the third is either a yellow labidochromis or just a zebra cichild, and the 4th is deffinetly a freshwater angelfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

The first is a female kenyi, the second is a snow white scolofi, the third is either a yellow labidochromis or a yellow zebra cichlid, and the 4th is deffinetly a freshwater angelfish!!!!!!!!! :fish: :fish: :fish: fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If the people you got them from don't know what they are, you may never know for sure. They may even be hybrids.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i got them from Meijer 
haha, it's my only fish source within 20 miles


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

HAHAHA, I don't even have a fish source within a 20 miles.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Lookis like an electric yellow lab and a zebra cichlid to me..


----------



## Chrit whit (Apr 2, 2010)

first one looks like a demasoni, the middle one idk wat it is and the third one is an electic yellow lab.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nope, CW, M. lombardoi, common name kenyi they are lighter blue on a white background with fewer stripes. P. demasoni are more blue on blue. I have both and like the demansoni better (they are smaller)


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

1st female kennyi, 2nd snow white scolofi, and 3rd labidochromis. :fish: :fish:


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Electric Yellow Lab Cichlid


----------



## cichlideo (Jun 1, 2010)

1) Metriaclima Lombardoi
http://www.cichlidexplorer.com/metriaclima-lombardoi/

2) Pseudotropheus Socolofi “Albino”
http://www.cichlidexplorer.com/pseudotropheus-socolofi-albino/

3) Labidochromis Caeruleus
http://www.cichlidexplorer.com/labidochromis-caeruleus-lions-cove/


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah first two def kenyi and third is yellow lab you can see its black stripe on its dorsal tucked down. but why did you have them in with neons?


----------

